# Men's Hair Loss > Non Surgical Hair Replacement >  Whats the longest time you have had a single hair system?

## grincher

My record is 8-months daily use with one hair system. I then used it as an emergency piece for another 6-months. 

It was a swiss base and a trusty system. Was looking good right into month eight. Really loved it. I still have it although its retired now  :Smile:

----------


## lvlace

8 months is excellent. Most wearers get between 3- 6 months with a lace piece. French lace is more likely to outlast swiss lace by at least 25%. Every wearer is different and subjects a hair piece to different stresses that affect longevity. 

I can easily extend the longevity of my pieces by doing my own repairs and ventiltion. The main issue one encounters is loss of hair throughl shedding and hair breakage. Filling in missing hair particularly at the hairline can double, triple or more the life expectancy of a system. The main factor affecting longevity then becomes the integrity of the lace. At some point the lace becomes to fragile to allow additional ventilation.  

As to you original question......I am currently wearing a system I bought in September 2007. The lace (French)  remains intact. I do alternate systems however. When I detach I then go through a thorough cleaning and conditioning process followed by a close inspection.  I prefer to always add some hair between attachments which keeps the piece looking the same from month to month.  One French lace piece will likely be good for somewhere between 2 and 3 years of actual wear time. Perhaps longer in some instances. I detach once a month.

----------

